# who else dreads the new army release



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems to me that despite assurances to the contrary gw have stepped up their new army must be better policy which makes sense in a purely marketing way. but for people who have older armies it can be a struggle to beat even average gamers. as an example take the last 2 books empire and elves a dragon prince against an inner circle knight both fill a special slot both do the same job a dragon prince is 4 points more, the cost of 2 goblins, for that 4 points you get alway strikes first, +1 move +! ws +1 bs -1st +3 init and +1 ld and a 2+ save immune to breath and fire instead of a 1+ save, So how do gw top that? well vampire cavalry at a guess and the dark elves get poisoned attacks later in the year so whats next st 10 skaven? so prepare yourselves for a kicking when the skaven get done as i will be out for revenge


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm not too sure of it yet, really. I know that the newer armies take some getting used to, but I'm not sure that they're overpowered when compared to the older lists.

But, I haven't played much against the High Elves or the new Vampire Counts lately, so my opinion is not exactly well-informed.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

high elves always strike first i hate that rule some people just dont get it, i need a DE codex


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i'm not dreading but i'm not looking forward to the re-write of the hordes of chaos book. If they nerf Khorne I will personnally hunt down the author and castrate them !!!!!!!!!!!!!:angry::wild:


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Geesh... feeling strongly about that LS?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Hespithe said:


> Geesh... feeling strongly about that LS?


ummm yes just a bit i'm getting sick of the nerfs. the feeling i got when reading an army book or a codex when I first started plying just isn't there anymore. If the space marine one is shit aswell i will open a can of whoop ass on the author too.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> +1 move +! ws +1 bs -1st +3 init and +1 ld and a 2+ save immune to breath and fire instead of a 1+ save


Lets look at this objectively shall we?

+1 bs will never be used by either model, and is therefore not important or factored into the pts cost.

Arguably the 1+ save is better on more occassions

If they always strike first, the initiative doesn't matter either does it? And before they were given speed of asuryan, they'd strike first anyway due to better initiative.

Less strength = critical here.

TBH, not really that much difference if you work it out.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

vampire counts have more mugic a lot more vampires. and there lore is allful. And now have etherial units made of wraths and banches. aswell as this banches can screem in close combat, this makes a horrible closecombat unit that can ownly be harmed by magic.There black knight do not sufer from turain, how unfair!!!


----------

